
You Might Be Contributing to the Firearm Industry and Not Know It - umitakcn
http://motherboard.vice.com/read/goodbye-gun-stocks-you-might-be-contributing-to-the-firearm-industry-and-not-know-it
======
ANTTlong
The whole divestment strategy is incredibly suspect. Who in their right mind,
would be willing to forgo money, and add years to their retirement, for
something like this? At least fossil fuels I can understand, as they're
related to global warming, the health of our planet, and the future of our
species. But guns?

~~~
urbanKeywi
I think you're missing the point; divestment is perhaps part of a larger
strategy. Re: what they're doing though, I think it's main aim is to help
people be in tune with where their money's going.

Also, did you even bother to check the site out? Not sure how into finance you
are, but it's a pretty decent all-purpose scrapper, if you don't dig the gun
thing, just leave them out. Pretty clear that there are tons of alternatives,
with comparable returns and no guns, to choose from however.

------
eggeglibudy
I'm wondering if this is in any way related to all the fossil fuel stuff going
on with Leo, Gore, etc. They've made a lot of money (would be nice if us
'normals' could too!), but am not seeing the same kinda connect for guns

------
HBreakhh
I remember reading about something similar before, but I think they had Snoop.
Maybe was a drizzeam, lol

~~~
nonofficial10
that was unloadyour401k. snoop did some videos for em. i remember seeing em at
the time and being like "whaaaaaat?"

------
idiomatif1
I'm curious, why is this only running for 30 days? Anyone got more info?

~~~
okto84
Just a guess, but could be a test for a larger product(seems their main thing
is some finance tool)

------
weakwik
dang, makes you wonder what else you're contributing to, although personally
idc about firearms. would be neat to see for a whole bunch of industries.

